# Spider eating a BEE!!



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

Anybody know what kind of spider it is, I sometimes find them on my dock 4" and bigger...


----------



## The Soap Pixie (Mar 15, 2010)

That isn't a recluse is it? or Hololena?


----------



## Wyldbee (Feb 27, 2010)

I recently saw a spider like this in my garden. My kids and I looked it up in National Audubon Society' field guide. We think it to be either a Rabid Wolf Spider or Forest Wolf Spider.


----------



## Bens-Bees (Sep 18, 2008)

The Soap Pixie said:


> That isn't a recluse is it? or Hololena?


Definately not a recluse, but I don't know what the other one is or looks like.

recluses have solid colored abdomens and a fiddle design on the back of their thorax.


----------



## the.hines (Apr 13, 2009)

Wyldbee said:


> I recently saw a spider like this in my garden. My kids and I looked it up in National Audubon Society' field guide. We think it to be either a Rabid Wolf Spider or Forest Wolf Spider.


Your kids are right it is a wolf spider. Yes probable a Rabid wolf spider because of the area that it was in and the pattern on his back. Hey a bee hive is free food for that guy.

I am sure that they keep all kinds of bugs off your hive as well.

I found this site.

http://www.duke.edu/~jspippen/arachnids/wolfspiders.htm


----------



## Denise (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh man, Im so not a fan of spiders. Gives me the willies!!!

But we have wolf spiders here, and they get pretty big but are much darker.

Creepy creepy, good luck!!


----------

